# Bella Barista's Autumn Greens



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

With all the excitement (?) going on with the raffle & the new DSOL Beans I hope no one has missed the fact that BB have a new selection of greens now available at a really cheap price. Some have been available before but there are several new varieties. Get in quick they usually don't last long in stock.

Absolutely the best value in the UK


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Just a shame they don't have those wonderful Australian ones back in stock. One of the nicest beans I've ever roasted!

David

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk 2


----------

